# Direct Color Systems Direct Jet 1324



## scribstich (Jun 29, 2010)

*Has anyone purchased or know of someone who has purchased the DirectJet 1324 direct to substrate printer? If so, is it a reliable machine and does the quality of print on wood justify the price? Any info. would be soooo appreciated! *


----------

